# TORONTO | 500 Lakeshore Boulevard | 131m | 41 fl | 120m | 40 fl | U/C



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*Address*: 500 Lakeshore Blvd West
*Developer*: Loblaw Companies
*Architect*: ArchitectsAlliance

Development entails keeping the heritage building and building an 8 storey office component on top which will house the Loblaws HQ. Behind will be the 37 and 41 storey residential towers.

Building in it's current state:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

that is a very original balcony design. :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder how are they going to build that unique balcony design in the actual skyscraper ? :?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> I wonder how are they going to build that unique balcony design in the actual skyscraper ? :?


If they can build Aqua, they can build any balcony.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

They have already begun work and the other tower will be called LakeFront.

https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/01/west-block-complex-progressing-bathurst-and-lake-shore

I've been at site last year and I took these photos…









20180807_165611  by Fabricio JF, on Flickr









20180807_165614  by Fabricio JF, on Flickr


----------

